# Walmart adventures! Sous-vide score



## smokinq13 (Nov 9, 2018)

So i had time between class and needed some objects from walmart so i went and while i was there i scored this for 13 dollars! Always take the extra time to look at the clearance aisles, i also found a bissell bolt  vacuum for 21 bucks, ebay flip for 70-80 bucks! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I can't really find anything on it, or whether its good or not but i figured for 13 bucks, what's it gonna hurt! Anyone seen or have one of these sous-vide "as seen on tv" ones? Also young turkeys on sale 0.68 per lb!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

Wondering if this is "in store" only sale? Just checked the Walmart website and looks like the price is $48 for the same device....


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 9, 2018)

pushok2018 said:


> Wondering if this is "in store" only sale? Just checked the Walmart website and looks like the price is $48 for the same device....


Correct! what it is if you even look at the "clearance" sticker, it has $49.00... which simply isn't the case. One of Walmart's reasons for such success is their quick turnover rate. Products fly in and out of the stores so quickly. Individual stores get to decide how much to clearance products and when too. This is how I got it for $13 bucks but I had to price check it with one of those price scanners on the walls to found out the true price. I found a lot of good deals this way but it just takes a little extra time, checking and scanning


----------



## DrewJ (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice! We scored 5 of these a few weeks ago at $13 and shared among my co-workers. I am shocked there are any left anywhere. I cooked up a really nice pork loin with it last week.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

*smokinq13, *thank you for the explanation. Will visit my local Walmart tonight - keep my hope with me! :-)
I have Anova device and use it for about one and a half year already. Pretty happy with it but having a spare one for $13...  just sweet.


----------



## weev (Nov 9, 2018)

I got 2 a few weeks ago for the same price 
Got one for me and one for my sons   they both work great


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 9, 2018)

I have one.  Have a chuck roast in it now.  Not bad for 13.00.  I got the same one.


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 9, 2018)

DrewJ said:


> Nice! We scored 5 of these a few weeks ago at $13 and shared among my co-workers. I am shocked there are any left anywhere. I cooked up a really nice pork loin with it last week.


Do you have a certain website you use to find deals or was it just luck for you?


----------



## DrewJ (Nov 9, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> Do you have a certain website you use to find deals or was it just luck for you?



I check Slickdeals.net almost every day and ran across this deal. Then I used Brickseek.com to see if any stores in my area had any in stock. Here is a direct link to a Brickseek search for that sous vide to see if you have any in your area.


----------



## kelbro (Nov 9, 2018)

If you load the WalMart app on your phone, you can scan the prices right there on the spot.

My buddy got a $400 Oklahoma Joe offset smoker there on closeout for $112!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

kelbro said:


> If you load the WalMart app on your phone, you can scan the prices right there on the spot.
> 
> My buddy got a $400 Oklahoma Joe offset smoker there on closeout for $112!


112$ is an awesome deal...but OK joe offset is 200$+ smoker not 400$


----------



## kelbro (Nov 9, 2018)

Good catch. I fat fingered that one. You are right, Should have been $200.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

I'd buy it without blinking at $13. 

Doing the math: 100 miles drive, $3.50 bridge  toll...is it worth it? I can also do a fill up at 3/4 of the price.


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 9, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> I'd buy it without blinking at $13.
> 
> Doing the math: 100 miles drive, $3.50 bridge  toll...is it worth it? I can also do a fill up at 3/4 of the price.



Where you located, there is 6 supposedly at my local walmat


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

North of the border. I cross at Niagara Falls or Buffalo


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 9, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> North of the border. I cross at Niagara Falls or Buffalo


Nvm lol I'm Maryland Pennsylvania line


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> Nvm lol I'm Maryland Pennsylvania line


I will pick it up on my next drive to Florida ha ha


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 9, 2018)

There are a few nearby.  Heading out in the  morning.  For $13, it's worth a try.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you Drew for the link!!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 12, 2018)

Wish I'd have checked the forum last week...says my local wally world is out. Bummer!


----------



## kelbro (Nov 12, 2018)

Mine shows that they have four but nobody could locate them LOL!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Mine shows that they have four but nobody could locate them LOL!



Clearance isle.   The guy working there couldnt find it on there phone thing.  I showed him it on the walmart app.  He said well if we have them it would be here.   I followed him to the clearence isle.  I found it


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sometimes you gotta search the store... maybe even ask about them being in the back. 

Tonight's dinner was the first test of the device, ribeye steaks and they turned out good! I did them from frozen for about 1:45 hr @ 134, threw them on the grill and done. I think next time im going to do them at 130 and a little longer on the grill to get more of the grill flavor im looking for.


----------



## kelbro (Nov 13, 2018)

Yep, I scanned the clearance aisle, the 'as seen on TV' aisle and all of the cookware and accessory aisles. Another WM close by shows two in stock. I may swing by there and check.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 15, 2018)

I went to a wm in a snowstorm after work looking for these. Online and the recommended site said they had 4.

After over an hour and a half of looking, I couldn't find it :-(

I was sad. Definitely interested in future finds you come across!!


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 19, 2018)

Saw several in one not far from me, but have a question. Went on amazon to see some reviews and they were not too good. For those who purchased, how has you experience been ? How has quality been?


----------



## smokinq13 (Nov 19, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> Saw several in one not far from me, but have a question. Went on amazon to see some reviews and they were not too good. For those who purchased, how has you experience been ? How has quality been?


I've used mine twice since i got it, its worked perfectly fine so far... for 13 bucks even two times use is worth it for me


----------



## scubohuntr (Nov 19, 2018)

It's showing as $21 on Amazon if you can't find one at Wally World.


----------



## DrewJ (Nov 19, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> Saw several in one not far from me, but have a question. Went on amazon to see some reviews and they were not too good. For those who purchased, how has you experience been ? How has quality been?


I've run mine 3 times without issue. 2 of the 3 have been 5+ hour runs. So far so good. I'm realistic and realize that someday it will die but for me it was a really cheap way to try out sous vide and I will replace it for sure when it dies.


----------



## ksblazer (Nov 23, 2018)

Looked around my wallet world and had no luck. Even the store clerk couldn't find one either.

So I picked up an instant pot sous vide at Freddy's. It was $69.99 on sale and another 20% off. So I think I got an ok deal.

Look forward to trying this device out and learning from you guys on here about sous vide cooking.


----------



## AP514 (Nov 28, 2018)

Wow, used that checker link..I just checked and my local store shows 9 in stock at $10.
A no brain'r....


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 28, 2018)

Jealous with a capital J lol.

But do be forewarned, mine showed them in stock too and they were def out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2018)

Out of stock at all my local Walmarts. Unless I want to make a journey up to the North East Kingdom thru a snow storm.
Not gonna happen.

Chris


----------



## AP514 (Nov 28, 2018)

A swing and a Miss..went to Wally world and they have none..even if it did say they had 9..
should have known all the rest in my area said out of stock..


----------



## dr k (Nov 28, 2018)

With WW it's call them to physically check and even if they answer the phone your lucky and even luckier if the dept they transfer you to, to check anything, answers the phone.


----------

